# Phoenix puppy graduation



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

Phoenix graduated from his puppy class today and I'm so proud of him. It's just a basic puppy manners class, but he did great on all of his commands and testing. He knows how to walk nicely on a loose lead, sit & down on voice command and hand signal, come when called, sit/stay, down/stay (almost 1 minute or until a leaf blows by lol), leave it and drop it. We'll be starting the intermediate class in two weeks and an introduction to agility puppy class.....I'm so excited. III


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

love the graduation cap photo. such a smart puppy! congratulations!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations to you both! Hope you continue to enjoy yourself and Phoenix achieves his full potential in the future! GOOD JOB!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations ! Hope this is the first of many graduations for the both of you.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats! What a wonderful photo  It would be in a frame on my desk if it were mine!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Great graduation picture!


----------



## maryano (Feb 20, 2015)

What a cute photo! Congratulations!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

:clap2: Congratulations! *Love the photo too! It looks like you guys are a great team. Well done!*


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Quite the good looking graduate!

Congratulations!


----------

